# Stop: c0000221 unknown Hard Error /system/system32\ntdll.dll ERROR



## Xceltron

Hello, i am having a problem i get 
*Stop: c0000221 unknown Hard Error /system/system32\ntdll.dll*

What im trying to do is formating my computer i restart my pc then i boot up xp cd, then it loads, and gets to say Starting Up Windows, cd stops, then goes black then blue and ntdll.dll error. I tryed reisntlaling windows, overwiritng file, please help!


(i have readed all the posts about this error to but that didn't help in my case.)


----------



## oshwyn5

oshwyn5 said:


> Xceltron: It really would be helpful if you kept it all in one thread and told us all your symptoms.
> I see you have more than one thread as well as asking for help in someone elses thread. THis makes it very hard to follow.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com//microsoft-support/windows-xp-support//48524-resolved-ntdll-unknown-hard-error.html
> 
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com//microsoft-support/windows-xp-support//84586-stop-c0000221-unknown-hard-error.html
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com//microsoft-support/windows-xp-support//84583-help-unable-open-any-files.html
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start with analysis of this error.
> http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting this error when trying to reinstall from your XP cd, then it sounds like you have a loose damaged or incorrect cable to either your cdrom or hard drive. I suggest replacing them both with quality 80 wire 40 pin IDE cables. It can also be caused by incorrect configuration if you have RAID or SATA drives.
> Finally you may want to try with just one stick of RAM installed. If you have more than one now; you should try each in the slot nearest the processor all by itself until you rule out one of them being bad (If it works with one stick and not the other, you know the other is bad).
> 
> There is more information on possible causes of this error at ahuma ; but my first suspicion on seeing the image checksum mismatch is that the file in question has been replaced with something else, a trojan or virus.
> 
> Please download
> Mcafee stinger multivirus removal tool
> Install and run
> 
> Spybot search and destroy
> Ad aware personal form Lavasoft
> Install, update,run, check for problems , fix problems .
> A Squared trojan remover
> Download, install, update, scan and fix.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com//security-center/virus-trojan-spyware-help/inactive-malware-help-topics//15968-please-read-before-posting-hijackthis.html
> First Steps at Removing Malware and Posting a HiJackThis Log
> We will handle moving your thread to the HijackThis Log board at an appropriate time. Please keep your replies in this one thread so that the entire history remains for review.
> 
> Geekgirls fixes
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *On-line Scanners*
> Scan your pc with both of these free online scanners:
> *Panda ActiveScan*
> *Housecall*. Be sure to put a check the box beside AutoClean.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Download / Install / Update / and Run:
> *Adaware SE * check for any updates before running it.
> Get the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. You can download it at this *SITE*
> To run this tool, install to the hard drive, then open Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Download and install *Spybot S&D* . Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button. Install any updates that are available. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the *Fix Selected Problems* button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the  *Spybot DSO Exploit Fix* and install it over the current Spybot installation.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Download and install: *HiJackThis*.
> 
> *(Always create a Folder for HiJackThis anywhere but your Temp/Temporary Internet Folders or Desktop. A good place to make a folder would be in My Documents, as this is where it will save the backup files needed if there's a problem.)*
> 
> Then doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Do A System Scan And Save Log". Make sure all Windows and Browsers are closed.
> When the scan is finished, best to save your text file in the same folder as where you put HiJackthis.
> 
> 
> Create a New Topic and include a fresh HJT log in *HiJackThisLog Help Forum* and Copy/Paste the info from your saved Hijackthis log file into your new topic.
> 
> A Moderator/ Security Team Analyst will give you instructions.
> 
> *
> ***DO NOT TRY TO FIX ANYTHING, MAJOR DAMAGE CAN BE DONE TO YOUR SYSTEM IF THIS TOOL IS USED INCORRECTLY, PLEASE WAIT FOR AN ANALYST/MODERATOR TO GIVE YOU INSTRUCTIONS*** *
> 
> *Always* describe your problem and any programs you have used to try to resolve your issue. Your description can go a long way to solving/repairing your particular issue.


----------



## madhukumar

Xceltron said:


> Hello, i am having a problem i get
> *Stop: c0000221 unknown Hard Error /system/system32\ntdll.dll*
> 
> What im trying to do is formating my computer i restart my pc then i boot up xp cd, then it loads, and gets to say Starting Up Windows, cd stops, then goes black then blue and ntdll.dll error. I tryed reisntlaling windows, overwiritng file, please help!
> 
> 
> (i have readed all the posts about this error to but that didn't help in my case.)


----------



## ThorXP

*Welcome to TSF....*

The install disk for windows xp is the disk damaged (Scratched, smudged) in any way?

Is this an original windows xp install disk or a copy of an original disk?


----------



## BSherlock

<<<<<<<<<<<<< if you are getting this error when trying to reinstall from your XP cd, then it sounds like you have a loose damaged or incorrect cable to either your cdrom or hard drive. I suggest replacing them both with quality 80 wire 40 pin IDE cables. It can also be caused by incorrect configuration if you have RAID or SATA drives. 
Finally you may want to try with just one stick of RAM installed. If you have more than one now; you should try each in the slot nearest the processor all by itself until you rule out one of them being bad (If it works with one stick and not the other, you know the other is bad).>>>>>>>>

this above fix worked great for me. i took a stick of ram out and used a different cdrom and different ide cable i had laying around and was able to format the drive and get the install going


----------



## Unedited

ThorXP said:


> *Welcome to TSF....*
> 
> The install disk for windows xp is the disk damaged (Scratched, smudged) in any way?
> 
> Is this an original windows xp install disk or a copy of an original disk?


plz answer his questions simplest solution is always the most probable


----------



## edzik

Hi I have a problem - my friend give me a compuer (HP pavilion zt 3000 if I remeber write, but it is not a big problem to know), wich restarts every 2-3 minutes if I do not use some downloading - it do not restarts when I listen e-radio - downloading music while I lisen it - all other ways restarts after 2-3 minutes.
Forgot to say that computer restarts untill I have to took out computer's battery if I do shut down it able to do it and restart again 
What I have done to try fix it:
1) read in this forum some topics wiht same problem - but do not help me  
2) I try to format windows xp professional with sp2 and sp3 and get ERROR:
STOP: c0000221 Unknown Hard Error/systemRoot/System32/ntdll.dll
3) Use spybot us here I read fix the problems - but teh problem still is  

Change (buy) new hard drive 160 GB and try to format - the same - not work
Read about RAM sticks - here is a 1 big problem this computer is an old and has only 1 stick of RAM a took it out and try format - the same 

What I need to do else to fix the problem ?


----------



## Solus7

you could try testing for corrupt drivers go to the page C0000221 Unknown Hardware Error Message  it has a few other tips on data recovery if all else fails.


----------



## mehtabcs

i have same problem... replace cables of CD rom and hdd ,replace hdd & CD rom and xp CD.
when starting install xp on blue scren appear this message "stop: c0000221 unknown hard error \system\system32\ntdll.dll"
pls solve this problem


----------



## Ktulu789

This is how I fixed the problem.
It happened when trying to install W XP SP2 on an Asus P4VP-mx with VIA chipset, right before the moment where the installation asks for disk and partition, the disk was empty, no partitions on it (done with partition magic as I usually do when reinstalling):
I also tried changing CD-ROM drive, IDE cables, BIOS upgrade, getting another copy of Win XP SP2 install disk. Sadly none of those worked either.
Then I though: what if I reset the BIOS, load defaults and try to install again?
It worked!! :-D
Then I wanted to know what the setting in the BIOS was causing the problem and configured one page, retried installation, got to the partition part right, restarted again, configured another page... try until error shows again.
It happened when configuring Advanced / Chipset page in BIOS.
The setting was "SB V-LINK Control". When disabled installation works fine!


----------

